# possible good problem to have



## duff7830 (Apr 29, 2008)

so for the last few years i have been trying to get accepted into the apprenticeship for 351 in south jersey. i recently took the test for the apprenticeship with the sheet metal workers local 27. now if i pass the test i will have an interview with the smw comming up soon. i recently recieved a letter from the ibew stating i was approved for a re-interview with them and the interview will be sometime in october. now i know theres a chance that i may not get accepted into either trade, but by the grace of god lets say i get into both locals than i will have a decision to make. im not counting my chickens before they hatch, but my question is witch trade will offer the most work and opportunities throughout my career. i realize that i am on an electricians forum so naturally the majority will lean toward the ibew and im not trying to start a sh** storm. im just looking for some educated advice and input.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know anything about the specific locals you mentioned and their history, but that might be a determining factor. If one of them has had solid work while the other has a history of many men out of work, your answer is pretty simple.

What do YOU want to do? Your career would be much happier if you were doing something you enjoy. I LOVE electrical work, I would HATE to be a tin knocker.

Which one is more flexible? If there is no work at the local, which trade would give you a better opportunity to go out and make money to put food on the table? Would it be easier to start up a sheet metal or electrical business? What would most likely be more lucrative?


----------



## duff7830 (Apr 29, 2008)

See I've takin elec classes and loved it..and I've taken welding classes and done little projects like built a wieght rack and really liked that also...I can honestly say that I can see myself making a career out of either trade and being happy doing it.....ill just have to wait and see what happens and cross that bridge when it comes. I may get into one..both..or niether.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Lets see you can have a trade that has a wide variety of choices or you cam bang tin all day...Hmmmm seem an easy choice to me, buy lots of Aspirin cause that tin knocking gets annoying and *loud.*





I am dead serious if you have to consider the choices become a tin knocker.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

If the electrician and the tinner both need to be in the same spot the electrician usually ends up moving his pipe.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

rewire said:


> If the electrician and the tinner both need to be in the same spot the electrician usually ends up moving his pipe.



He shouldn't have to because the ductmen should already have their duct in before electric goes in.....in a perfect world.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

rewire said:


> If the electrician and the tinner both need to be in the same spot the electrician usually ends up moving his pipe.


 Exactly, or if the drawings call for a single phase exaust fan and the ductman orders and installs a 3 phase fan the electrician always has to pull more wire and buy the 3 pole breaker and deal with the change order and getting paid for it.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Exactly, or if the drawings call for a single phase exaust fan and the ductman orders and installs a 3 phase fan the electrician always has to pull more wire and buy the 3 pole breaker and deal with the change order and getting paid for it.


I don't understand something here. Why wouldn't you want this to happen? If they want the fan hooked up, they sign the ticket = profit.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BadSplice said:


> I don't understand something here. Why wouldn't you want this to happen? If they want the fan hooked up, they sign the ticket = profit.


 I would if it was as easy as you explained it. GC's make it such a hassle to get your money.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I would if it was as easy as you explained it. GC's make it such a hassle to get your money.


The first time they give me a hassle is the last time I do the work without getting the ticket signed first.


----------



## lectro88 (Jul 13, 2009)

Let me start by saying I love what we do as electricians. Now I will point out some of what I don't like about our trade and create alot of discussion. To me out trade is the most cut throat out there. Plumbers and HVAC guys it is what it is. We seem to be the lowest paid in the trade, and have to know the most. Our trade can kill you in more ways than I care to discuss, not to mention fires. Plumbers and mechanical guys may drown you, but they're not going to burn a building down. I got a service call the other day that was an HVAC problem. The customer thought it was a bad breaker. To replace the breaker, the total of the job was $200 to $300. It turned out to be the compressor was shorted out internally. I called my HVAC buddy and he quoted over the phone $1,500 to $1,900 to replace the compressor. From my point of view and the way I see things here, HVAC guy can make more money, but is it what you want to do. We have to think our way through most of what we do. A tin knocker's job is most of the time pretty straight-forward, but none of it works without electricty.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

After our latest contract (Had to go to arbitration) we are now the second lowest paid (on the check) on the job. Hanging drywall can land you making more per hour then a Journeyman Wireman. Though we have the longest apprenticeship of all the trades and require the most skill/knowledge. Seems  don't it?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> After our latest contract (Had to go to arbitration) we are now the second lowest paid (on the check) on the job. Hanging drywall can land you making more per hour then a Journeyman Wireman. Though we have the longest apprenticeship of all the trades and require the most skill/knowledge. Seems  don't it?


So what the other trades make more? I have NEVER been concerned about what someone else makes only about what is in my pocket.

Market forces determine who makes what and in your area you have little or no pull if dry wallers make more than you.

More knowledge and skill is dependent on many factors, try cutting a compound miter on a curved hand rail, or painting a column to look like marble. Have you ever seen an old dry wall hanger or old brick layer, they are few and far between.

For me there were only two choices cabinet maker or electrician, I made the right choice.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> So what the other trades make more? I have NEVER been concerned about what someone else makes only about what is in my pocket.


How do you judge what is reasonable if you don't compare it to others?


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

We can't strike so it is what it is. We make good money don't get me wrong, but a sheet rocker should not ever make more than a Journeyman Wireman. Our pension was also in the red so we had to throw most of our raise into that.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> We can't strike so it is what it is. We make good money don't get me wrong, but a sheet rocker should not ever make more than a Journeyman Wireman. Our pension was also in the red so we had to throw most of our raise into that.


From what I last remember, Sprinkler Fitters, Pipe Fitters, Plumbers, Tin Knockers, and Tile Setters all make more than us hourly. The other trades including Carpenters, Roofers, Tapers/Painters, and Laborers are still below us.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 16, 2009)

Electrical workers make top dollar in industrial in Alberta. To a great extent, oil prices determine if we work and how much all the trades earn. Pipefitters make more in a year than electrical workers, and good welders are more flexible as far as where they work. However, I spent my worklife as an electrician, working mainly in the Tar Sands. I think I made a good choice as to my trade, and would recommend it to any worker. So, if you have a choice, go for the electrical work. Always interesting, with a lot of different kinds of electrical work and the trade is very portable if you want a steady eddy kind of job with a city, or a school board,or doing maintenance in an industrial plant, auto, steel, paper mill, waterfront, whatever, making widgets?!!!
Lucky


----------



## duff7830 (Apr 29, 2008)

i recieved a letter in the mail a few days ago and i have a re-interview with 351 on oct 16th....attached to the letter is a seperate sheet of paper stating that anyone excepted into the program may not be called to work for 6 months to a year do to the work situation. my question is if accepted will i begin classes right away or not until i start work?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

duff7830 said:


> ..... my question is if accepted will i begin classes right away or not until i start work?



MY opinion:

You will start school even w/o the prospect of work.

There are plenty of reasons WHY, here are a couple:
The JATC/LU wants apprentices at vary levels....as do the ECs.
The LU does not want to cease classes...the teachers are dues paying LU members.


----------

